# Color Questions



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

This is going to sound silly- but I had some "buckskin" kids that I clipped tonight, and underneath the buckskin, they clipped out black. I mean, the cape wasnt present once they were clipped.
Is this still considered a true buckskin, or is there another term for it?
All of the true buckskin's Ive seen clip out with the same cape they have with a full coat.
Pictures for example:
Tassajara with a full hair coat: http://www.proctorhill.com/tassapage.htm
Tassajara clipped:









Kauboi with a full hair coat: http://www.proctorhill.com/kauboipage.htm
Kauboi clipped(terrible picture it was getting dark and I couldnt get him to hold still for a second!):


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup still a buckskin - my doe does that too.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, they are buckskins. I kind of like it when they loose the brown over their back when you shave.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

interesting! Ive never had that happen before- I particularly like the looks of the buckling clipped- hopefully I can get a picture tomorrow.
He is JET black and then the fawn colored markings on his legs- looks really nice. Much more interesting than "regular ol buckskin" no offense buckskin lovers :thumbup:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

That happens with some buckskins  It will grow out buckskin. Part of my buckskins do that when shaved and others do not have a dark undercoat and still look like a classic buckskin - the doe is my profile - looks just like that when she is clipped too - clipping her makes no difference at all since her undercoat and the hairs close to her skin are the same color. 

Two pretty kids no matter the color!

Deidre :horse:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Here is a much better picture of my little buckling in the second photo! :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

He is a pretty thing! You can still see his buckskin pattern too in that photo - in a week or two you will start seeing his buckskin pattern.

Deidre :horse:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

It always amazes me how some goats can show entirely different color and patterns when clipped!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I know! My now 10 year old Alpine Janine I hated clipping as a kid as she would be GREY - she is a lovely two tone chamoisee with a red hue over her entire body - but that was at the tip of her hair  Janine was the one goat that I felt looked best clipped the day before the show - not like it mattered on her color anyways! As Janine got older she clipped down to a tan - but never as pretty as before she was clipped.









Janine at 4 years old clipped









Janine as a yearling unclipped to show her color.

Deidre :horse:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Our buckskin Noggin clips out like a buckskin, but this winter about a month after concieving she lost all brown and was completely black, 3 days after kidding she started getting her brown back and now 7 weeks post kiddng she is a buckskin again.. Very Strange!

Jennah


----------

